
This smart bottle opener will message your friends when you open a beer - jgrahamc
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/18/11700680/this-smart-bottle-opener-will-message-your-friends-beer
======
ocdtrekkie
Is this peak IoT? Or can we go further? Smart forks?

